# Bret Army For Sale



## savagestructure (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking to sell my bret army, UK preferred but international considered.

£75 + postage and it's yours, I may split should I not be able to sell it as a whole.

Lord/Paladin - Primed
bsb - Primed
Damsel on foot - bare
Fey De Enchantress, bare, no base

24 KotR - 1 painted very well rest primed/bare
9 errants - primed
20 men at arms - command primed rest bare
16 bowmen - one paintedf very well rest primed
4 pegasus knights, 2 bare, 2 primed.


----------

